# Brake Lights Wont Turn Off?



## GTLS (Nov 29, 2008)

For some reason when I was coming home last night, my brake lights wouldn't turn off. They were lit up as bright as they could(as if I was pressing the brake pedal) and they wouldn't turn off. I ended up disconnecting the battery after failing at trying to find the fuse which was a good temporary fix, but what could be wrong? And I know you're thinking that the floor mat may have jammed in the brake pedal, but that wasn't it, I already checked. Also, I'm not sure if this makes a difference, but I have this thing called a "Brake Master", and it accidentally got knocked off last night trying to put the truck back into 2WD because it was only held on by 1 screw. Any help would be appreciated. 


Thanks


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

try hitting the hazards on and off, i think the relay runs thru the hazard. could be dust in there...thats what happened to me. could also be what you knocked off


----------



## GTLS (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok, thanks! Another LS member said there was a switch behind the brake pedal that tends to get stuck in Fords and Dodges. I'll check both of them out. And after looking, I don't believe it's that Brake Master thing... I think that's for trailers with brakes, but I'll look into both possibilities tomorrow. Thanks for the reply


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

check the arm of the brake pedal usually there is a switch that the arm hits


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Very good chance the plunger on the brake switch is stuck in.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

swtiih;970132 said:


> check the arm of the brake pedal usually there is a switch that the arm hits


Yeah...and they slide out of the holder sometimes


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Is the brake light over the rear window on also?


----------



## maxximus98 (Nov 30, 2009)

Sounds like a brake switch to me also!! They get stuck frequently. A little contact may clean it up!!


----------



## delcosnow14 (Jan 6, 2010)

theres a switch behind the brake pedal ive seen alot of fords and dodges that have a spacer that pushes the brake switch and that tends to fall off not letting the switch in far enough. i have just epoxied a a couple of plastic washers on there when they fall off. let me know how u make out.


----------



## GTLS (Nov 29, 2008)

2COR517;970180 said:


> Is the brake light over the rear window on also?


Yes it is......


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i had that problem on my dodge found i had some corrosion in the the trailer plug that was making a connection between the constant power wire and the brake light wire that was backfeeding to the brake lights.


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

GTLS;970070 said:


> Ok, thanks! Another LS member said there was a switch behind the brake pedal that tends to get stuck in Fords and Dodges. I'll check both of them out. And after looking, I don't believe it's that Brake Master thing... I think that's for trailers with brakes, but I'll look into both possibilities tomorrow. Thanks for the reply


This is usually the case, real cheap part and real easy to do


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

2COR517;970180 said:


> Is the brake light over the rear window on also?





GTLS;970711 said:


> Yes it is......


That rules out the trailer plug.......


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Try unpluging the power from the matercylinder, with the engine running. Turn off the engine and replug it in. Then restart your engine. Use to reset our ABS this way. May not be the same on dodge or ford but hey every little bit helps right.


----------



## PeterD (Jan 13, 2010)

GTLS;970070 said:


> ... I'll check both of them out. And after looking, I don't believe it's that Brake Master thing... I think that's for trailers with brakes, but I'll look into both possibilities tomorrow. Thanks for the reply


At least in my truck, the trailer brake controller can energize the brake lights. But... It could be either. The only thought I have is that with the 'accident' with the trailer controller happening at about the same time that makes me suspect it...


----------



## GTLS (Nov 29, 2008)

That's what I'm also thiking, and I looked today, but I didn't see a switch? And with the Brake Master thing, you're getting into some serious wiring. It gets thick! Tomorrow when I have more time I'll look into it...


----------



## maxximus98 (Nov 30, 2009)

Whats a brake master thing???


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

maxximus98;971643 said:


> Whats a brake master thing???


"Brake master" in this thread I think refers to the trailer control...
"Brake mastercylinder" is the oil reservoir under the hood.


----------



## GTLS (Nov 29, 2008)

Problem solved... We disconnected the Brake Master, and the lights went off. So something happened while shifting back into 2WD


----------



## PeterD (Jan 13, 2010)

Good to hear you are up and running OK... I just noticed you are in our area, (I'm in Jaffrey). If you have similar electrical problems drop me a PM, I do a lot of electrical stuff on vehicles.


----------



## truckboy (Jul 8, 2010)

The little rubber plug has fallen out of the brake pedal arm,look were the switch contacts the pedal,see the little hole


----------



## snowbandit (Jul 26, 2010)

dude check your relay too if the truck is equiped with one becasue they do go bad just like you switch just remember to test the switch with a meter before replacing it could save you some money


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

post is from January, I would think his brake lights are working by now


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

swtiih;1055248 said:


> post is from January, I would think his brake lights are working by now


Or his battery is deader than a doornail.......


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hee hee hee ...


----------



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

This thread is an excellant example of poor diagnosing. In the original post he mentions that he knocked the brake controller off the dash and then the brake lights won't go off. How could anyone think these two actions are not related?


----------

